# Ideal Suzannah... any experiences with them?



## _jetset_ (12 April 2011)

I tried an Ideal Suzannah on my mare at the weekend and it seemed ok. It was moving a bit on her back when I did rising trot, but this was a second hand one that was 17.5" (I am better in a 17"). 

If I got one, I would have it made to measure for her and for me. I would like serge panels put in as she is currently in a semi flex (due to sensitive back issues in the past) and these seem to have made a real difference to her. Plus, I would be having short girth straps as she is not really a fan of dressage girths and where they sit! 

I was just wondering whether anyone had any views on these saddles, what sort of horse they had used them on and any comments about them as an every day saddle.


----------



## Orv (12 April 2011)

I've had mine for 3 years and school, hack and pop the odd jump in it. Great saddle, no complaints from me. My horse is a generic shape, so no real issues with the fit


----------



## kerilli (12 April 2011)

love mine. made for Katy (v high-withered TB) but now on Ellie (Hann x TB), refitted/checked by top Master Saddler, and it needed no adjustment at all.
i got mine made soft-flocked with wool, serge lined. it doesn't move on their backs at all fwiw.
forgot to say, if you're petite, they do a version with a narrower twist iirc, i think it's the Roella. same in every other way to the Suzannah.


----------



## Halfstep (12 April 2011)

Fabulous saddle.


----------



## _jetset_ (12 April 2011)

Orv... thanks for that!

kerilli... Thank you, it is the movement on her back I was a bit worried about but I am hoping that if it was made to fit her then this should not be a problem?

My mare has a long high wither and a flatish back so is not the easiest mare to fit a saddle to in all honesty. I initially had an Albion Platinum for her which she was not too thrilled with and then tried a wow which she was even less impressed with (I ended up on the deck more than in the saddle... enough said!).

However, when I put the Ideal on her at the weekend, I was a little cautious getting on but she walked out really well straight away and really moved through her shoulder in the trot and canter work so I am hoping that is all a good sign. 

How are the ideals for bigger moving horses?


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2011)

I had one for my last horse, a big but fairly narrow ISH, who was pretty sensitive about saddling. I bought it because at the time it was the only one that fitted that I liked in my budget. TBH the horse started okay in it but was never truely happy, despite having checked and altered, so it ended up sitting in a cupboard gathering dust.

Was bought out of retirement for my new one, tree widened and refitted, and is now getting used. Does slip laterally slightly behind so am going to get it checked again. New one is quite broad in the back and bouncy!


----------



## _jetset_ (12 April 2011)

Thank you Halfstep... do you have one for Oskar?

Ihatework... That is my concern. I don't want to end up with a saddle I can't use because I wanted to find something that allowed me to sit better when she is happy in the semiflex. But I am really struggling with it, so something needs to be done.


----------



## horseywelsh (12 April 2011)

I have this saddle on my welsh - he is wide but still has withers which caused a problem when trying to find a suitable saddle. He's had this saddle now for 4 years, and has it checked/rebalanced every 6 months. Competes elem, working medium and has a very big moving trot. I use it for schooling/hacking/everyday, find it very comforatble and haven't had any problems. I too have the 17", did try a 17.5" but felt like I was swimming in it, seemed a big difference.

Did go down the route of having one specially made, as I also show my welsh and wanted the suzannah tree/fit, but without the long flaps, huge knee roll etc, the idea been having the sides like the Ideal Ramsay - however the end product was just not right (even saddler was shocked at what they had "put together" so still ongoing looking for something to show in.


----------



## not_with_it (12 April 2011)

I LOVE mine. Much prefer it to any other saddle I have had. 

I have to use a half pad with mine as when I got it it did move slightly at the back. The half pad solved this problem and it has bedded down. 

I would say go for it.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (12 April 2011)

Friend on our yard has one.  She is happy with it most of the time, however, it does move up off his back a little in trot.  He's a long backed horse, pretty flat and you can see it lift up and down a little in the trot.  This made it move too far forward on to the shoulder.  Saddler came out and refitted it, and *touches wood* seems ok now


----------



## Halfstep (12 April 2011)

Yes, I had one made to measure for my horse, and it is by far the best saddle I've ever had or even ridden in. 

But, if she didn't get on with the Albion Platinum, she may not get on with the Ideal, as the tree is very similar in shape.


----------



## Firewell (12 April 2011)

I hated mine! Bulky, heavy and horrible.
I always felt like it tipped me forwards, no matter how many times the saddler came out it never improved.
It also did not suit my TB mare, I think they are better on big built horses. It was too bulky for my mare and would roll around on her back. It got so bad she would rear when I tried to put it on. This was again despite numerous saddler visits, in the end the saddler took it back and gave me a full refund.
I'm quite petite and small and so was my mare, the saddle was just far too bulky for us.

My mum also had an ideal Jessica, she had exactly the same problems with it pushing her forwards, the seat rises quite quickly at the back so we came to the conclusion this was the reason. My mums 16.2 big TB also didn't like it and didn't really want to move forwards in it. With an unlimited budget they ended up going for the cheap GFS genesis as this was lovely and light and out of ideals, albions ect suited them the best.

I reccommend the black country Single flap vinici. Amazing saddle and you can get it made to measure anyway you want with serge panels.

I would never buy an ideal dressage saddle ever, I know lots of people love them but for me and my horses no way.


----------



## Firewell (12 April 2011)

Oh agree with halfstep, I remember the saddler saying they were modelled on the Albion  (Albions didn't suit my horse either!)


----------



## _jetset_ (12 April 2011)

The problem I would have with the single flap vinici is that I need to use a long girth with her as opposed to a short one so it would be sitting right where my leg would be...


----------



## _jetset_ (12 April 2011)

Eeek.. this is not sounding too good now!

I don't really know what it was she didn't like about the Albion, but it was immediate. Whereas when I put the Suzannah on her she walked off really swinging and worked well in it. I didn't have any 'strange' moments and she did not feel any different than she did in her Semi flex. 

However, the serge panels will be a must for me whatever saddle...


----------



## Luckylocalian (12 April 2011)

I have an Ideal Roella and it is amazing. Made to measure. Good for a petite rider x


----------



## asterid (12 April 2011)

Love it! Have mine on a TB and she really swings and rides nicely in it. I have a 1/2 size. She is in a medium plus (not quite medium wide). It sits on her perfectly. 

It is very comfy and it very similiar to the Albion, but at a much lower price tag!


----------



## Tr0uble (12 April 2011)

I have one for snip and I love it. I tried an Albion and hated that though.


----------



## kit279 (12 April 2011)

Maybe have a think about Passier? They are a German make and more designed for the warmblood type of horse with a longer flatter back.  The saddles are less 'bucket' seat than the ideal and the knee blocks range from small to big depending on the model.  A friend from holland was saying to me that the flatter saddles are good for riders who tend to sit a bit forward as they encourage you to sit more upright,although not saying that this is specific for you, just a thought. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Imonone (12 April 2011)

Interestingly I have just sold my new Passier as I couldnt get on with it and bought the Ideal Roella.
The Passier was very flat in the seat and I couldnt sit into it at all. The Roella I selected with the oiled seat and knee rolls, is fab to sit in and despite trying loads of others (was there for hours) I just felt right in this one. It fits my horse like a glove, which is obviously more to do with the fitter than with the make of saddle.
The best thing you can do is get a reputable fitter out who will give you the opportunity to try lots of saddles and get the best for you and your baby.


----------



## I_A_P (12 April 2011)

Really like mine.  Had it M2M for my horse.  I also had the blocks shortened and made slightly smaller to accommodate for my leg.  Very happy with it and so is my horse


----------



## sydney (12 April 2011)

Absolutely love mine- had few before and this is def the best for me, very comfy, looks smart and good price for made to measure.


----------

